#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  Problems Creating a New Account

## jarednormandy

Hi everyone!  This forum looks to be an invaluable resource* and I'm excited to be a part of it.



I just wanted to make everyone aware of the difficulty I experienced in trying to create an account.  I made three accounts using two separate locations/IPs/computers and I was never able to get a confirmation email and thus could make no posts.  Yes I checked the spam folder* and double checked my email address.  The administrator or moderator was kind enough to confirm my account* but I did not realize this until recently as they left me no message or perhaps the message did not reach my inbox.  Anyway* thanks whoever helped me.See More: Problems Creating a New Account

----------


## jarednormandy

Also* why are there so many asterisks/stars (*************) in posts?  I see no pattern until I look at my previous post* as this site seems to hate commas!

----------

